# Your thoughts please!



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

hi guys, I'm hoping to be a newcomer to the kayak fishing scene. Truthfully I've been saying it for 2 years, but I'm 100% committed to making the purchase within the next month. I'm looking for a SOT yak for the sole purpose of fishing and want to go as cheap as possible because I'm on a budget. I've decided to buy a 12' rather than a 10' for the stability. I'd also like to stand at times. Keeping in mind I'd like to save money so I can't afford a wilderness, feel free or Jackson, I decided to buy the new Ascend 12t...that is until I came across the Sun Dolphin Boss 12 ss about 3 days ago. The Ascend 12t runs $649. The sun dolphin was $720 and is now only $500 (assuming lack of sales?? ) I can't find any real reviews on it or YouTube reviews. The name sun dolphin kinda scares me, but it seems like a really good 'yak. It's 12'3" and 32.5" wide, so it's 1.5" wider than the ascend 12t which I really like for stability. If it didn't say sun dolphin I wouldn't have any reservations. I'll post a cpl links for you guys. I'd appreciate any help and insight you guys can offer. Thank you very much

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/Ascend-12T-Sit-On-Top-Kayak--Desert-Storm

http://www.sundolphin.com/fishing-kayaks/boss-12-ss/


----------



## duckman5 (Aug 28, 2003)

I got a kayak for fishing last year and some things to think about on the models you are looking at. (I got the Perception Pescador 12 angling kayak. I like it. I was intending on getting the pro model, but goofed up on amazon and decided to just keep the one I have and upgrade later if needed).
I put mine on top of a full size SUV. It is not easy to get up/down by myself, doable, but not easy. The 10' with less weight would be easier if you wanted to sacrifice for easier loading/unloading. 

One thing to watch for (as I found this out), where I naturally rest my leg on the side, there is a small piece of plastic that sticks out and is annoying. The piece is for the paddle strap. Is there anything that might be in your way/uncomfortable like that?

Is there someone to hook/strap/store a net for easy access?

I haven't attempted standing up in mine, haven't really had the need. 

I want to put a fish finder on mine, if you are thinking about that, is there a good spot to mount one? There are good youtube videos for the kayak I have. 

Do they have pre-drilled holes for an anchor trolley? If not, do you feel comfortable drilling it on your own if you want one?

You will want an anchor. Do they have cleats already on it to attach the rope to?


----------



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## geobum (Dec 19, 2010)

the dolphin yak is lighter with more weight capacity. never heard of it but looks like a nice option. i say go for it.


----------



## Nvincent (Aug 23, 2017)

I have the ascend fs12t and like it. I’m 280#s and can stand but isn’t incredibly sturdy. I imagine the SD wouldn’t be either as they are “lower end” yaks. I do like my ascend though. I’ve put it through some rough areas and it’s held up well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Quack attack (Nov 9, 2015)

Why the problem with the name?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Why not a little Jon? then you will have plenty of stability for standing, the ability to take a passenger, and pretty easy rowing.........https://www.trackerboats.com/boat/?boat=4259


----------



## anon02032020 (Oct 2, 2003)

Look at field and stream pelican 10


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Field and Stream is Dicks. Supporting them is pissing on the second amendment. I dont care if they were darn near giving stuff away, I will NOT spend a dime there. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fishindad (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't own a kayak but have fished from them more than once. IMO, there's two ways to go if you're on a limited budget - buy a new kayak or, buy a used kayak for less - or spend 'new prices' and get a better used one (more features?). Since it's your first kayak, I'd also suggest going to a retail place like Kayak Corral and "test driving" as many boats as possible. I am guessing that this time of year it's going to get very busy soon and everyone will be in a buying frenzy so try to not sales people persuade you. Also talk to those folks and ask tons of questions about what kind of waters you want to fish. 

Getting back to your original question, I have heard very good things about the Ascend brand but wouldn't hesitate to buy the Sun Dolphin if it fit my needs better.


----------



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

I appreciate your input. Thank you


----------



## mattman (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a future beach voyager angler from Dunhams. Its only 10'4 and I wouldn't try standing but I got mine for around $200 and they run a lot of sales on them. Maybe something just to get you going. I don't remember what brand my friend has but his doesn't track well in the water. I don't really have any complaints about mine


----------



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

After many searches I have decided to buy the sun dolphin boss 12ss. I just couldn't find a better value for a fishing kayak anywhere else. Walmart clearanced it out and I bought it for $425. Amazing deal


----------



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

Should arrive April 24th and will get wet the 24th or 25 weather permitting


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I bought the future beach 12ft sit on fishing kayak from Dunhams it's nice and has storage front and rear and has center counsel water tight storage compartment and 2 rod holders. I've used it a few times on the st. Joe river and it's surprisingly stable if your on a river or big water I would recommend a 12ft over the 10ft and the sit on kayaks seem to be easier to fish from than the sit in models. Mine was $400 five years ago but there cheaper now around $250-$300 for a new one.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

way too much fun..... 12' Menards special... light... easy to haul around and does almost everything i want it to do ... $149 on sale...


----------



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

This is the yak I bought for $425


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

mjh4 said:


> I bought the future beach 12ft sit on fishing kayak from Dunhams it's nice and has storage front and rear and has center counsel water tight storage compartment and 2 rod holders. I've used it a few times on the st. Joe river and it's surprisingly stable if your on a river or big water I would recommend a 12ft over the 10ft and the sit on kayaks seem to be easier to fish from than the sit in models. Mine was $400 five years ago but there cheaper now around $250-$300 for a new one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I have a pair of Old Town 12’ Dirigos, in hindsight a sit on top would be much better for fishing. I didn’t go that way because my wife expressed an interest in kayaking. Of course except for one time that hasn’t happened.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Wiggler said:


> View attachment 306791
> way too much fun..... 12' Menards special... light... easy to haul around and does almost everything i want it to do ... $149 on sale...


That's an awful nice shiner. I heard they get big around Arcadia.

Is that a flyrod? Wow that must have been fun!


----------

